# new insights about BD infection and ways to lower it



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

New insights into frog-killing disease - SF State News - San Francisco State University


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Very good article and read thanks for posting link 
Dave


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Good to know! Interesting!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

it makes me wonder if habitat destruction could be a cause for the problem. More frogs crowded in fewer wild places mean higher infection rates. Of course, many species congregate in the wild during the breeding season.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------

